# Warning!



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

A good friend of mine relocated to Jakarta from Cairo, and arranged with a local vet to have their 3 cats shipped to Jakarta. The pets never arrived, the vet is missing and the blood tests "done" proved false. Large sums of money exchanged hands. They are frantically trying to locate the cats, but so far nothing...


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

proves the saying : "If you want something to be done Right , do it yourself." =)
Bad luck for your friend.Trust me on this one , I wouldnt even trust my parents to do my stuff


----------

